# Lan chat program for Win,Mac & Linux~?



## bruceleejr (Jan 22, 2009)

I am trying to find a *free *program that is cross platform for messaging eachother on LAN.

Are there are any free programs out there that offer this~??

I've seen some for Windows ONLY, some for MAC only, some for Linux ONLY....


But I need 1 that is cross platform because this is our setup:

1 Linux
2 Win XP
1 Win 7
2 Mac


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Psi - The Cross-Platform Jabber/XMPP Client For Power Users


----------



## bruceleejr (Jan 22, 2009)

cool~!! this works on LAN~???


----------

